# Red Rock K9 experience or others near southwest MO



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone have experience with Red Rock K9 in Edmond, Oklahoma?

My wife and I are in southwest MO about 3.5 hours from them. We're planning a visit but if there is information that might save us the drive we'd appreciate it.

We're hoping to add a new puppy around the beginning of June as my wife teaches and will have the summer off.


----------



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

Well no response on RRk9 so I started looking at Crooked Creek.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am in Oklahoma and have never heard of Red Rock. I will google it tho. 

Do look at Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester, OK. I have a pup from Cynthia and do recommend her.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay, I looked at red rocks website. I see very little that tells me anything. I see training and I see imported adults. I also see where they are taking deposits on the next available litter but I have no idea who the parents are. I see no pedigrees, no health tests - nothing. 

They may have all of this and you may have to ask for it. They are also breeding working lines and do a lot of IPO and protection stuff. If you want to do that I would surely call them and talk.


----------



## zx5go (Jan 7, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback. I've since had conversations with several breeders, including Red Rock K9. We've sent a deposit to Crooked Creek. Everything they had going on seemed like a great fit with what my wife and I were expecting in our next GSD.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! Crooked Creek has a good reputation as well. You should be happy.


----------



## Santino004 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello,

I can tell you that Red Rock K9 does do health testing on their dogs and if asked all of the pedigree information on the given parents can be passed along. The parents are listed on the puppy page. This information on a next litter, maybe it was because it had not taken place or planned yet.

Yes they breed working lines and have a lot of happy customers. If that is not what you are looking for than you should certainly look elsewhere. 

"IPO stuff" should probably not be tossed around lightly. 

While I agree it is not the end all of breeding, it certainly speaks for something being that it is a sport that was originally developed to maintain the breed standard. A lot of people see it easier to take shortcuts because they realize how difficult the training is to accomplish, therefore they throw stones at which they can not achieve. 

All experience I have heard has been nothing short of excellent. 

Trained German Shepherd Puppies - Red Rock K9


----------

